# Looking for S&W information



## dwelborn (Apr 14, 2009)

I currently own 2 Smith & Wesson revolvers. The first is a Model 586 (.357) and the second is a Model 29-2 (.44). 

I have some questions on both pistols. First, I can't find any information on the stainless version of the 586. All the info I've found says the pistol I have should be a 686, but the model stamped on the pistol is 586, and it is most definately stainless.

Concerning the 29-2, I purchased from a friend in the late 70's. Again, I haven't been able to obtain any specific info on it either. I was told at the time I purchased it that it was a centennial edition. It does have gold inlay on either side of the 8 3/4" barrell where .44 Magnum and Smith & Wesson are stamped. It also came in a pine display box with a cleaning rod.

If anyone can assist in providing info on these weapons and what the approximate selling value is of each, I would appreciate it.


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Welcome and maybe this helps 
http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...catalogId=11101&content=25301&sectionId=10504


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Howdy and welcome. One of the best places to find info on any S&W is the Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson. It can be found in most large book stores or ordered online from Amazon.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You can send a request to S&W via their website I believe for a small fee (15-25 bucks) they can tell you everything about your revolvers.

The guys over at the S&W forum are a great help too.


----------

